# good career for ISTJ?



## bartman (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi guys,
I just found this site. This is a great site.
I need some career advice. I know I am definitely ISTJ. graduated from college 2 years ago with BS in statistics. I really like stats, because it's all numbers, you don't have to deal with people's nonsense, you get to be objective. Sometimes I also feel attracted to criminal law, but being an introvert and shy, I don't see myself being successful in that. I also like working with my hands and I like science, so I also thought of doing med school and becoming a surgeon. But I hate people and doctors have to deal with people all the time. 

One thing that I found out about myself is I get frustrated with people's inefficiency, slowness, and stupidity. I cannot stand it when someone is too slow to get something that I got 2 hours ago. I cannot teach, I hate it when people ask me for an explanation. I have language issues, I cannot explain anything. I also hate pretentious people, rich people, and fancy cars. I am your typical ISTJ...

So basically I have wasted the last 2 years of my life "deciding" what I should do with my life. I want to ask you guys what you think. I am just confused. I wish someone would just TELL me to choose a certain career and I would be done with it. I don't want to waste any more of my life, please tell me if I should do 
1. law
2. medicine
3. statistics
4. Work my way up at a company
5. other?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

For what it's worth, I think there are very few ISTJs at my law school. Pretty much every area of law requires you to interact with people all the time. There are a couple exceptions, but most of them are fairly people-intensive. However, that's not to say that you wouldn't be good at it. You could always have a more academic career in law, where you end up writing about the law instead of actually practicing it.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Become a Nazi. I reckon that could be a good career for us.

On a more serious note. Have you not thought of something engineering related or another field in science?


----------



## bartman (Jul 4, 2010)

*I did think about engineering*

I love engineers and engineering, but there is not enough demand, very few jobs, and little money.


----------



## fragrance (May 25, 2010)

bartman said:


> 1. law 2. medicine 3. statistics 4. Work my way up at a company 5. other?


The ISTJs I know are good in studying law and medicine, but law is qualitative and both medicine and law require people skills. If you love statistics and numbers, what about *economics*? It's numbers, it's objective, you don't have to deal with so many people...


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*My suggestion.....*

Research positions working in statistics or becoming an actuary would be a couple of ideas I'd toss out there. There may be tests to take to become an actuary but where I went to university many people would do an Acturial Science and Statistics double major and then go work for a local financial company analyzing data to help determine insurance rates.

Some of the people around my work in IT are ISTJ, so there is possible stuff in that field for another idea.


----------



## Konstantin (Jan 25, 2009)

fragrance said:


> The ISTJs I know are good in studying law and medicine, but law is qualitative and both medicine and law require people skills. If you love statistics and numbers, what about economics? It's numbers, it's objective, you don't have to deal with so many people...


Bullshit .


----------

